# Home Invasions - What to do?



## roland (28 May 2010)

Seems like I am hearing a lot more reports on people being subjected to home invasions, most tend to be from armed intruders and ending up in personal harm.

My sister has been subject to 2 home invasions, once while she lived in Ryde - non violent, more of a burgerly while she slept. 2nd one was in Epping and the intruder smashed through the loungeroom window and abducted her, she escaped when the guy had to get petrol. Both instances involved 2 x small children being present, first instance hubby was away working on an oil rig, second instance was after hubby had passed away - so she was quite vulnerable in each case.

Now, if I could do what I would like to do, I would buy a firearm and feel a little more in control. Of course this is not legal and it concerns me that I am vulnerable and have little control over my own protection and the protection of my wife.

Is this something I should be concerned about? Is the protection of your family and property something that worries you?

Am I worrying about something that has an extremely low chance possibility of happening? I guess I am a little more sensitive since my sister has had 2 x occurrances.

Would like to hear what others have to say about personal and property protection.


----------



## nunthewiser (28 May 2010)

It is still legal to buy and own a crossbow  

Buy 1 crossbow.

wait for home intruder.

Shoot bastard with crossbow.

Place knife in intruders hand.

Ring cops.


----------



## roland (28 May 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> It is still legal to buy and own a crossbow
> 
> Buy 1 crossbow.
> 
> ...




actually it's not:

NSW  and ACT  customers are advised that crossbows are prohibited in both jurisdictions, except that it is possible to obtain a permit for bona fide target shooting at recognised archery clubs. Please consult respective authorities.


----------



## wayneL (28 May 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> It is still legal to buy and own a crossbow
> 
> Buy 1 crossbow.
> 
> ...




.... and the first thing you say is "He was trying to kill me"


----------



## nunthewiser (28 May 2010)

Buy Illegal Firearm

Wait for intruder

Shoot bastard with firearm.

make signs of a struggle .

Place firearm in intruders hand.

Ring cops.


----------



## nunthewiser (28 May 2010)

wayneL said:


> .... and the first thing you say is "He was trying to kill me"





Bingo . he threatened my life.


----------



## nunthewiser (28 May 2010)

roland said:


> actually it's not:
> 
> NSW  and ACT  customers are advised that crossbows are prohibited in both jurisdictions, except that it is possible to obtain a permit for bona fide target shooting at recognised archery clubs. Please consult respective authorities.




Sorry m8 i did not know . 

Was still legal and maybe currently legal in WA as have purchased many a crossbow over the years over many counters.


----------



## roland (28 May 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Sorry m8 i did not know .
> 
> Was still legal and maybe currently legal in WA as have purchased many a crossbow over the years over many counters.




Good to see consistancy with laws across the states:

WESTERN AUSTRALIA

Currently, crossbows are a controlled weapon in WA. No licence or permit is required, however, lawful excuse is necessary. Both the Firearms and Weapons acts are under review.


----------



## Julia (28 May 2010)

Roland, that's so dreadful for your sister.  I can't imagine how terrifying it would have been for her.  Has the bloke been caught?

My absolutely serious recommendation is to get a good dog.  I've had German Shepherds for more than 30 years, and never had any worries about my personal safety or that of my home.
*However, there's one very large proviso:*
Do not get a Shepherd unless you are prepared to put the time and effort into training and spending lots of time with it.  They are highly intelligent working dogs and need considerable mental and physical exercise.  They are not dogs to be left alone to be 'guard dogs'.

In return you will have absolute protection and loyalty if you buy from a good breeder.  The dog would, in particular, be completely protective of your sister and her children.  These dogs willingly give their lives to protect those they love.

When I was living in NZ in a fairly affluent area, there was a series of burglaries.  No sooner did the householders replace the stolen items than they were stolen again.  Security systems seemed of little value.
Eventually the police caught the offenders.  They found in their home a map of the area which had a large cross through all the properties that had dogs.

One of my girls literally saved my life when I was attacked.  She was not quite a year old at the time.

So sorry about your sister.  Hope she has recovered from the ordeal.


----------



## nunthewiser (28 May 2010)

And Roland my comments may sound flippant but i assure you they are not meant to be ..

There is no grey area when it comes to protecting ones Family and previous scenarios are where i sit in my thinking on the matter.

I truly hope your sister is able to recover from the atrocious ordeal she has experienced.


----------



## roland (28 May 2010)

Julia said:


> Roland, that's so dreadful for your sister.  I can't imagine how terrifying it would have been for her.  Has the bloke been caught?
> 
> My absolutely serious recommendation is to get a good dog.  I've had German Shepherds for more than 30 years, and never had any worries about my personal safety or that of my home.
> *However, there's one very large proviso:*
> ...




no, she hasn't fully recovered

she has a dog, it's a spaniel of some description and given the chance would have licked the culprit to death.

the guy was caught, I ended up finding him and chased his car right to the police station where my sister had found refuge - he ran into the station wielding a knife and was duly wrestled to the floor by 8 burly policemen. He is now serving just 4 years - who knows what will happen when he gets out


----------



## roland (28 May 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> And Roland my comments may sound flippant but i assure you they are not meant to be ..
> 
> There is no grey area when it comes to protecting ones Family and previous scenarios are where i sit in my thinking on the matter.
> 
> I truly hope your sister is able to recover from the atrocious ordeal she has experienced.




cool dude, I've read enough of your posts to know where you are coming from. Thanks for your concern


----------



## Julia (28 May 2010)

Roland, I'm talking about real dogs.  A spaniel would be one of the most useless canines in existence from every point of view.


----------



## roland (28 May 2010)

Julia said:


> Roland, I'm talking about real dogs.  A spaniel would be one of the most useless canines in existence from every point of view.




yes, I would agree - if my dad was still alive, he would have called it a useless bag of fleas

actually it is a lovely dog for what it is


----------



## springhill (28 May 2010)

roland said:


> Seems like I am hearing a lot more reports on people being subjected to home invasions, most tend to be from armed intruders and ending up in personal harm.
> 
> My sister has been subject to 2 home invasions, once while she lived in Ryde - non violent, more of a burgerly while she slept. 2nd one was in Epping and the intruder smashed through the loungeroom window and abducted her, she escaped when the guy had to get petrol. Both instances involved 2 x small children being present, first instance hubby was away working on an oil rig, second instance was after hubby had passed away - so she was quite vulnerable in each case.
> 
> ...





If it takes your fancy hire the movie Felon, with Val Kilmer & Stephen Dorff, enacts this exact scenario with a man who took the law into his own hands during a break & enter, and how it turned his life upside down. Not a fan of either actor, but brilliant movie, completely fictional i believe.

For my  take Julia's advice, my GF's parents have a 2 year old German Shepard and she is the most annoyingly playful, loyal, strong willed but cheeky dog, but if she hears a noise outside at night..... WATCHOUT!!!!! Pants browningly scary!


----------



## frankie_boy (28 May 2010)

roland said:


> no, she hasn't fully recovered
> 
> she has a dog, it's a spaniel of some description and given the chance would have licked the culprit to death.
> 
> the guy was caught, I ended up finding him and chased his car right to the police station where my sister had found refuge - he ran into the station wielding a knife and was duly wrestled to the floor by 8 burly policemen. He is now serving just 4 years - who knows what will happen when he gets out




he sounds like he was a mentalist!! what the hell was he trying to find ur sister for at the police station!!


----------



## roland (28 May 2010)

frankie_boy said:


> he sounds like he was a mentalist!! what the hell was he trying to find ur sister for at the police station!!




my sister is a school teacher, the guy was an ex student and besotted from afar (chinese national, student visa), he had stolen my sister's mobile and the police called it to say that she was at the station - so that's where he went, armed with a knife and all


----------



## vkdirector (28 May 2010)

Crossbows are also illegal in VICTORIA as of a few years ago. Best advice is to get a decent size dog as what has been stated before. I live in a pretty rough area but I have a bull terrier and a staffy, for the last 9 years i have not had a problem.

Another item that could be handy to have under the bed and its totally legal as far as i know in all states is a compound bow. en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compound_bow  You can also get like rubber blunts ww.archery-centre.co.uk/Catalogue/ArrowHeads.shtml  to go on the end of the arrows so it would be highly unlikely to be fatal but would hurt like a bitch. I know if anybody was faced with a bow all loaded up and ready to go I know I would be packing bricks. Even if the person was not going to shoot just the sight would be enough


----------



## nunthewiser (28 May 2010)

vkdirector said:


> . Best advice is to get a decent size dog as what has been stated before. I live in a pretty rough area but I have a bull terrier and a staffy, for the last 9 years i have not had a problem.




Owns staffys also , great dogs , excellent with children, brilliant companions but BEWARE any silly bugger that comes at you in threat when you got one of these by your side.


----------



## gooner (28 May 2010)

Hmmmmm

I've got Siberian Huskies. Bloody useless guard dogs. Would lick them to death before biting them.

The discipline of the baseball bat is always useful. If someone is coming towards you in your own house, say get away. If they come for you, you are afraid for your life, you hit them once, very hard, in the head. Problem solved. And the police will be fine as you only hit them once.


----------



## roland (28 May 2010)

gooner said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> I've got Siberian Huskies. Bloody useless guard dogs. Would lick them to death before biting them.
> 
> The discipline of the baseball bat is always useful. If someone is coming towards you in your own house, say get away. If they come for you, you are afraid for your life, you hit them once, very hard, in the head. Problem solved. And the police will be fine as you only hit them once.




if the guy, or guys are armed with firearms and a taser like the home invasion reported yesterday, a baseball bat is not much of a solution


----------



## roland (28 May 2010)

I wouldn't consider myself a whimp, I'm built like a brick outhouse, did 3 years of martial arts and 4 years of weight training in my younger days - but the couple of times I've been threatened physically, I've turned to jelly.

I think most people are the same and the would be home invaders rely on this, along with the element of surprise. If 2 or 3 guys force their way into my home I don't believe I am capable of protecting myself and my wife and this worries me.


----------



## Dunger (28 May 2010)

Check out the self defence laws before you start planning the untimely but worthy demise of future home invaders. You could end up getting a manslaughter charge for 'excessive self defence'.

Prevention is better than the cure and the German Shepherds are a good start.


----------



## roland (28 May 2010)

Dunger said:


> Check out the self defence laws before you start planning the untimely but worthy demise of future home invaders. You could end up getting a manslaughter charge for 'excessive self defence'.
> 
> Prevention is better than the cure and the German Shepherds are a good start.




Yes, that is wise advice, and actually I have done that. Generally speaking, common sense prevails in the reviews of cases I have studied. Self defense holds up much better on your own property than in other locations.

I don't believe that setting a dog onto someone is treated much differently than inflicting the same damage yourself.


----------



## gooner (28 May 2010)

I've got a steel door in front of the main door. Great for getting a breeze through the house when it is too hot.  Also good for home invaders - open the main door and there is a piece of steel between you and whoever is there.

A front fence with gate can be useful - easy to jump over, but if you can have dogs there, this is a good deterrent. 

Alarm systems have panic buttons that can link to the police station. They can also be set when you sleeping - you just set it for the zones you are not sleeping in.

Other thing is that home invasions are quite rare.  I am in Ryde area where your sister is, and don't hear about them that often.


----------



## roland (28 May 2010)

gooner said:


> I've got a steel door in front of the main door. Great for getting a breeze through the house when it is too hot.  Also good for home invaders - open the main door and there is a piece of steel between you and whoever is there.
> 
> A front fence with gate can be useful - easy to jump over, but if you can have dogs there, this is a good deterrent.
> 
> ...




I guess it's like anything, you have to reduce the threat profile. Make yourself look like a less easy target than your neighbours.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 May 2010)

Hey nothing bad ever happens in Ryde...its all cool north of the river, that why we all live north of the river...unfortunately your sister met a nutter and suffered a 'near' worst case scenario etc etc.

The simple fact of life is that people = risk, so the more contact anyone has with them...the greater the risk.


----------



## nunthewiser (28 May 2010)

I still reckon shoot the bastards


----------



## roland (28 May 2010)

In Queensland, at least, you can pretty much do whatever it takes:


QLD Governments OCCUPANTS (HOME INVASION) PROTECTION BILL 2002

10 Immunity from civil liability
(1) This section applies if an occupant of a dwelling house or an invitee
in the dwelling house acts against an intruder in a way that is authorised
under section 7.
(2) The occupant or invitee is not civilly liable for any personal injury or
property damage suffered by the intruder, or by anyone else claiming under
or through the intruder, caused by, through or in connection with the
occupant or invitee acting against the intruder in the way authorised.
(3) In this section””
“personal injury” includes””
(a) fatal injury; and
(b) prenatal injury; and
(c) psychological or psychiatric injury; and
(d) disease.


Here is section 7

7 Defence against intruders
(1) It is lawful for an occupant of a dwelling house to use any force or do
anything else the occupant believes is necessary””
(a) to prevent an intruder from breaking or entering the dwelling
house; or 
Occupants (Home Invasion) Protection Bill 2002
(b) to cause an intruder in the dwelling house to leave the dwelling
house; or
(c) to restrain an intruder who is breaking or entering the dwelling
house or is in the dwelling house until a police officer arrives; or
(d) to defend himself or herself, another occupant or anyone else
lawfully in the dwelling house (“invitee”) against violence used
or threatened against any of them by an intruder who is””
(i) attempting to break or enter the dwelling house; or
(ii) in the dwelling house; or
(e) to prevent an intruder from committing, or make an intruder stop
committing, an offence in the dwelling house.
(2) Subsection (1) applies, with necessary changes, to an invitee in a
dwelling house who””
(a) helps the occupant of the dwelling house to act against an
intruder in a way that is authorised under subsection (1); or
(b) with the occupant’s authority, express or implied, does something
the occupant is authorised to do under subsection (1).


----------



## springhill (28 May 2010)

Put a sign at the front gate "Trespassers will be sodomised" or "Beware of Dog", whichever way you wanna run. I know which one i'd be more scared of


----------



## frankie_boy (29 May 2010)

roland said:


> my sister is a school teacher, the guy was an ex student and besotted from afar (chinese national, student visa), he had stolen my sister's mobile and the police called it to say that she was at the station - so that's where he went, armed with a knife and all





mental


----------



## Solly (29 May 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> I still reckon shoot the bastards




nun, becoming a member of a pistol club does have its benefits


----------



## Julia (29 May 2010)

gooner said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> I've got Siberian Huskies. Bloody useless guard dogs. Would lick them to death before biting them.



That's interesting, gooner.  They can be quite aggressive with other dogs so I'd have thought they'd be the same about their owners/property.



> If they come for you, you are afraid for your life, you hit them once, very hard, in the head. Problem solved. And the police will be fine as you only hit them once.



Why is it OK to hit them once?  What about if you don't hit hard enough and need to give another whack to equate to what a harder first blow would do?


----------



## Julia (29 May 2010)

roland said:


> I wouldn't consider myself a whimp, I'm built like a brick outhouse, did 3 years of martial arts and 4 years of weight training in my younger days - but the couple of times I've been threatened physically, I've turned to jelly.
> 
> I think most people are the same and the would be home invaders rely on this, along with the element of surprise. If 2 or 3 guys force their way into my home I don't believe I am capable of protecting myself and my wife and this worries me.



I think that's being very realistic.  It's easy to say 'whack someone', but if the fear and surprise combines it's pretty likely any objective consideration of what to do will be impossible.  This is where the good dog comes in.  They have immediate and instinctive responses.


----------



## gooner (29 May 2010)

Julia said:


> That's interesting, gooner.  They can be quite aggressive with other dogs so I'd have thought they'd be the same about their owners/property.
> 
> 
> Why is it OK to hit them once?  What about if you don't hit hard enough and need to give another whack to equate to what a harder first blow would do?




Huskies are generally known to be poor guard dogs - just do not have that instinct to protect property and people.  

With the baseball bat, if you hit too many times, the police may argue that you assaulted the intruder, whereas with one hit you have a much better argument.  I think it also depends on state - looking at the QLD law that someone posted, you can do whatever you like with no legal recourse.


----------



## Chris45 (29 May 2010)

A friend of mine used to have a 410 shotgun loaded with a blank under the bed.

When fired, it made an extremely loud BANG (as you'd expect) and she figured the noise would probably scare any intruder off, and being only a blank, she'd be safe if someone tried to use it against her.

Sounded like quite a reasonable approach to me. I don't know if she still has it, but if she does and was forced to use it, I guess the worst that would happen is she'd be fined for unlawful possession of an offensive weapon.


----------



## sam76 (29 May 2010)

capsicum spray is what she needs.


----------



## Chris45 (29 May 2010)

sam76 said:


> capsicum spray is what she needs.



That would be good if she could buy it somewhere. I understand that it's illegal in Australia (except possibly WA).

http://www.aph.gov.au/library/pubs/rn/2001-02/02rn19.htm



> Restrictions applying to the importation of OC spray
> 
> The importation of anti-personnel sprays and chemicals for the use in the manufacture of anti-personnel sprays was federally restricted in March 2000 by an amendment to Schedule 3 of the Customs (Prohibited Imports) Regulations 1956. The provision was inserted by Customs (Prohibited Imports) Amendment Regulations 2000 (No. 1) [Statutory Rules 2000 No. 32]
> 
> ...




Basically, apart from broom handles or high maintenance dogs, we're pretty much at the mercy of the thugs. Given our pathetic legal system, I think if I heard an intruder trying to break in to my house, I'd just try to sneak out a window and run like hell!


----------



## Happy (29 May 2010)

Julia said:


> ...  A spaniel would be one of the most useless canines in existence from every point of view.




Yes, can be nice friend and most usefull as a door bell


----------



## Happy (29 May 2010)

sam76 said:


> capsicum spray is what she needs.




Affects everybody in confined spaces and resistance can built in if often exposed to spray.

Some similarity to spray can be with hot chilli consumption, more you eat it, bigger portions can be consumed with time with lesser burning sensation.


----------



## Happy (29 May 2010)

Julia said:


> ....Why is it OK to hit them once?  What about if you don't hit hard enough and need to give another whack to equate to what a harder first blow would do?




*Reasonable force * crappy argument makes me cringe.

Fair enough, martial arts specialists can probably deliver measured force to whatever they do, on the other hand average citizens don't even know what their physical force can do, so how to make it reasonable especially that they also don't know strength of their opponent!


----------



## Ageo (29 May 2010)

lol you guys make me laugh, all this rubbish talk about reasonable force etc....

In NSW thankfully the shooters party passed the home invasion bill which basically means if you kill someone your innocent till proven guilty meaning the law is within your favour and as long as you can prove the intruder was trying to attack/kill you then you have no problems. ****ty still i know.

Best thing is get your gun license (shotgun category A) yes after bull**** paperwork, 6 weeks, a few hundred dollars and common sense you will have it.

Buy a $500 short double barrel shotgun (stoeger or boito) get a 5 shotshell holder and fit it to your buttpad (extra rounds cant hurt). Have buckshot loads ready and place $300 safe in your bedroom where you sleep so you are complying with all bull**** laws.

$1000 and some paperwork and time will have you sorted 

or.............

Buy an illegal gun for whatever amount and keep it next to you when you sleep.

I use the 1st option and pretty much never worry about intruders as i have a wife and 2yr old daughter.

My house was broken into just before xmas and they are lucky i wasnt there.

Remember shoot 1st then worry later, as you and your family's life is 1000% more important than the scumbag/s who break in.

Case closed...........


----------



## roland (1 June 2010)

Yikes - this one is only 2 suburbs away



> Home invasion - Eastwood
> Tuesday, 01 Jun 2010 03:47am
> 
> A crime scene has been established following a serious assault in Eastwood overnight.
> ...




At least they were caught.


----------



## awg (1 June 2010)

Most home invasions take place on the homes of drug sellers or growers

So non-drug sellers dont have much to worry about

If you ever kill or maim some home invaders or anyone else, get a knife and pop it into their hand, making sure their figerprints are are on it...they must of stole it from your kitchen 

Or check out various websites re "Build your own flamethrower" ..amazingly easy to build and I personally would take immense enjoyment on roasting any scum stupid enough to violate my home and threaten my family 

A well set up motion sensor activated lighting system, dog, and strong doors would deter all but the most determined raiders.

No jury in the land will convict you.

If any individual burglar ever broke into my place while I was there, there life would be at extreme risk.


----------



## Putty7 (1 June 2010)

awg said:


> Most home invasions take place on the homes of drug sellers or growers
> 
> So non-drug sellers dont have much to worry about
> 
> ...




Wouldn't you get done for arson for torching your own house awg


----------



## Chris45 (1 June 2010)

awg said:


> Or check out various websites re "Build your own flamethrower" ..amazingly easy to build and I personally would take immense enjoyment on roasting any scum stupid enough to violate my home and threaten my family



How about a $20 'Super-Soaker' loaded with household ammonia or bleach? I think spraying them in the eyes with that would deter them quick smart!

Oh no, I forgot, they can then sue you for personal injury, so you're better off going for the kill. Dead men can't sue.


----------



## newbie trader (1 June 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Buy Illegal Firearm
> 
> Wait for intruder
> 
> ...




It's important that you shoot into the ceiling two times before or after.


----------



## luap77 (1 June 2010)

I had an attempted home invasion in December 2009. I was the only person at home thankfully. It was at 2:30am and I had the bed in the lounge room due to renovations. I screamed as they tried to enter through the window located 1m from my bed. They hit the stop (dowel in window frame) and despite my screaming, continued to try and force entry, shaking the window frame hard enough to shake the entire wall. I picked up a 3-seater lounge (talk about the power of adrenalin) and jammed it against the window pushing the first person out. They then tried around back (!!!) and only ran off when they tripped over some junk and woke others in the area. The police said I was lucky, as there were 2 other similar incidents that night, one of these ending ion a serious assult. If they were the same people, they were drug-fueled and very strong because of this. It was a scary experience, though in hindsight I did the right thing. If I had waited for the first person to fully enter and bashed them with a cricket bat etc then they'd know where I live and might come after me or worse still, my family. I've had no problem since, and really hope that it stays this way.


----------



## awg (1 June 2010)

My own propensity for pent-up rage following a few acts of thievery 
against me does worry me a bit.

Got threatened by a couple of doped-up junkies at my previous work shed, there had been some attempted previous property thefts.

I totally lost it and grabbed a very heavy Stilson (pipe wrench)

They saw the maniacal look in my eye and slunk of like dogs.

Just as well, I would have split at least one skull like a melon for sure.

Same thing when 4 car thieves crashed their car and damaged my property in the early hours of the morning.

My neighbours said the next day they saw me thru their curtains standing shirtless, armed with an axe in each hand, thought I was crazy confronting them. They drove of as fast as they could, with the wheel rim only sparking on the roadway.

My step-brother, a huge man, has twice broken bones of thieves he caught in the act. No charges laid against him, or lawsuits.

As alluded to earlier, wounding some law-breaking excrement does run the risk of their family seeking revenge.

Maybe its just human nature. I understand that in PNG and Ethiopia,
and probably many other places, that if someone humiliates you,
the culturally expected outcome is that you should kill them.

Strangely I dont worry much about my wife, who works alone in a house, in the allied-health field. She is such a good talker, I reckon she could persuade anything. I did want her to have aforementioned Stilson handy, but she wont.


----------



## subasurf (1 June 2010)

Had it happen once before. Been prepared for it ever since.
A drunk aboriginal man tried to bust in through the front door in the middle of the night. Only to be greeted square in the fact by a cricket bat at full swing.

Now I sleep with a sharp blade (I use to collect sword) and my old rotten fishing/combat knife next to the bed. Now it almost a let down when I got inspect a noise and find nothing.


----------



## awg (2 June 2010)

I am a tool collector ( and user).

have a vast array of lethal objects that are not technically weapons

I often bring them inside for some restoration work or other ( much to my wifes chagrin)

Old axes, hammers, hatchets, cutting implements and even samuari swords.

Some of them even reside in various locations in my bedroom.

never answer the door to anyone late at night.

I made that mistake once, the guy had knocked on the wrong hotel door, thought it was his mates room, and just came barging in drunk. 

I just managed to pull my punch inches from his face as we both realised it was a mistake


----------



## satanoperca (2 June 2010)

It is easier, live like I do in the city on the 22nd floor of a apartment tower with full security and security guards at night. Leave the front door unlocked and the balcony doors unlocked. Unless you have an electronic master key pass, you cannot get to my floor.

Even better, I'm relatively poor compared to my neighbours, they will be robbed first. The only threat is some seedy characters that live there due to the fortress like building.

Never had a problem unless they can scale buildings.

When I was living on the ground, had full security alarm, I dont like waking during the night to see a stranger standing at the end of my bed.

Protection first, fight second.

Cheers


----------



## DB008 (2 June 2010)

Stun guns; http://www.beststungun.com/taserc2.html

Other stuff; http://www.protectmefirst.com/index.htm

Not too sure if you can import this into Australia though?


----------



## DB008 (2 June 2010)

awg said:


> I am a tool collector ( and user).
> have a vast array of lethal objects that are not technically weapons
> I often bring them inside for some restoration work or other ( much to my wifes chagrin)
> Old axes, hammers, hatchets, cutting implements and even samuari swords.
> ...




Well said!
You sound like a NUT, but, one needs to have a little bit of craziness in themselves. If your going to protect yourself, "you need to let the animal out of the cage" so to speak. Nothing wrong with having a baseball bat, hammer in the boot of your car either, or next to the divers seat for that matter.


----------



## awg (2 June 2010)

DB008 said:


> Well said!
> You sound like a NUT, but, one needs to have a little bit of craziness in themselves. If your going to protect yourself, "you need to let the animal out of the cage" so to speak. Nothing wrong with having a baseball bat, hammer in the boot of your car either, or next to the divers seat for that matter.




rofl..thats me..you would be better of trying to break into Ivan Milats joint than mine..yeah, I channel the animal/psycopath..scares the bejesus out of people when they see that face.

btw, a large shifting spanner is the thing to have handy in the car, as it is not a weapon, but a legit tool


----------



## subasurf (2 June 2010)

subasurf said:


> Had it happen once before. Been prepared for it ever since.
> A drunk aboriginal man tried to bust in through the front door in the middle of the night. Only to be greeted square in the fact by a cricket bat at full swing.
> 
> Now I sleep with a sharp blade (I use to collect sword) and my old rotten fishing/combat knife next to the bed. Now it almost a let down when I got inspect a noise and find nothing.




Holy mother of God. I am appalled by my spelling and grammar in my previous post....I must have been tired.


----------



## luap77 (2 June 2010)

It is actually super easy to build a really powerful tazer-style device. I have an electronics background and have made one (subsequently destroyed) that generated a 10cm spark and ran on a cordless drill battery pack (no, I won't post or send plans, so please don't ask me). I don't keep such things as I'm worried about what would happen to my family if I attacked an intruder, for instance in the incident I described in my previous post. I'm guessing that if you just scream (or cooperate in a a threatening situation where the people are already in) that you'll end up avoiding confrontation and subsequent recriminations. In my case, we would have had to move away as the area is that bad that I could just about be certain of recriminations. Some of the people act as though they've been hard done by if they've been caught in the act of doing something illegal! I made a decision to keep a low profile for the sake of my family, as next door just moved away as the chap disclosed that he was in the force and subsequently they copped assults and intimidation (attempts to burn their house down etc). I am not in the force, but I am pretty sure that these thugs (or their mates) would have a go at some point down the track if I had done something that morning in December. I am focusing on prevention, and have plans for window bars, reinforced doors, better lighting, alarm and panic button, etc This I trust would make our home less attractive to intruders/invaders (not always one and the same, but in our case quite possibly so).


----------



## nunthewiser (2 June 2010)

Can you please post instructions


----------



## Timmy (2 June 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Can you please post instructions




Just Googled "make your own taser", got this:
http://www.google.com.au/#hl=en&sou...aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=2dd4258fafca6b90

Can't vouch for any of it ... yet ... :

Also trying: "homemade stun gun"

Maybe I will find something for the Really Useful Thread


----------



## nunthewiser (2 June 2010)

LOL excellent stuff thanks Timmy .

You have done your bit for humanity today.


----------



## Timmy (2 June 2010)

Peace be with you


----------



## nunthewiser (2 June 2010)

Timmy said:


> Peace be with you




Gunna be a lot more peaceful once i build one of those lil bewtys


----------



## subasurf (2 June 2010)

You can make them out of disposable cameras that have a flash


----------



## luap77 (2 June 2010)

That type are no good in a home invasion. You'd get a single "shot away" then be waiting for recharge. Also, the modded flash units can easily be lethal.


----------



## luap77 (2 June 2010)

You'd end up in jail whilst the intruder/invader would get a slap on the wrist if they made it though.


----------



## awg (2 June 2010)

"It should not be confused with a cheap induction-type cattle prods. The tazer is more versatile than other high-voltage stun devices currently being sold."

Excellent, dont want a cheap-ass cattle prod


"The device is most effective when the electrodes contact an area of low resistance such as skin or flesh. Those include the snout or mouth since the resistance of those areas are much lower than areas of hair of fur. The electrodes could be pointed to penetrate these areas better."

so tazer their face then

I have electronics qualifications

Finding a way to give the new machine a test out is now exercising my mind 

Thanks Timmy

Hope you guys have checked "build yr own flamethrower", although I now see that it would be better if the device could be actuated when the intruders were still outside, trying to bust in..ie externally mounted nozzle.

I have heard such devices are mounted to vehicles in South Africa, where car-jacking is a huge problem


----------



## subasurf (2 June 2010)

luap77 said:


> That type are no good in a home invasion. You'd get a single "shot away" then be waiting for recharge. Also, the modded flash units can easily be lethal.




That's true. I wouldn't use a taser regardless. Brute force will do.


----------



## explod (2 June 2010)

What we need is a good moat.  Now that the GFC and Global Warming is over we can build ourselves large castles, fill up the moat and hire a security firm to man the cannons.

No worries


----------



## Ageo (2 June 2010)

What i dont understand is wouldnt you guys want to have an advantage over the robber? why be undergunned? its like saying would you take a knife to a gun fight?

If im a robber would i want to rob a person with a bat or a gun?

Show them whos boss not the other way around. Your house your rules and fk the government and whoever else thinks they know whats best for your life.

Thats the problem here too much respect for fkn scum, i say shoot them and then that will show others what will happen if done again.

We are talking about home protection here, have the best and forget the rest and sleep well if your worried about someone intruding.

I have a zero tolerance attitude, some might not agree but then again we are talking about *personal* protection here.


----------



## DB008 (2 June 2010)

Wow, this thread is starting to take a turn towards the "make your own illegal weapons" side of things...


***Next Thread will be bomb making 101 with guest speaker Damir Dokic***

http://www.news.com.au/world/tennis-star-jelenas-dad-under-arrest/story-e6frfkyi-1225710373927








Important point l wish to make
Be sure that your home made taser is made following the correct instructions, ie, it's going to fire in the right direction, LOL. Don't want a "Pink Panther" type scenario on your hands (they'll be numb anyways).

I agree with everyone on this thread. If someone is caught in your house, illegally, they ain't looking for sugar, that's for sure.


----------

